# Football Manager 2015



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Novembre 2014)

è uscito oggi,io lo sto per comprare da Steam  chi di voi lo prenderà quest'anno? Io son ben 3 anni che avevo rinunciato a questa droga,ma quest'anno sarà il mio gioco di calcio,in quanto non mi va di spendere soldi su Fifa(e tantomeno su pes) dato che sono ancora su PS3.


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2014)

L'ho ordinato prima a mio fratello su Amazon, ma tanto non ci giocherò tranne qualche ora giusto per sbirciare i calciatori da mio fratello, ho perso la passione per questo gioco da tanti anni oramai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Novembre 2014)

Preso al day one come sempre. Ci ho giocato poco ma mi sembra che sia stato migliorato molto rispetto alla edizione 2014 ed è sicuramente condito da una interfaccia finalmente rinnovata.


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Novembre 2014)

Purtroppo il 14 è stato un fallimento, han tolto completamente le tattiche, ora puoi dire solo ai giocatori robe oscene come "dribbla di più" et similia. Quest'anno volevo prenderlo ma da alcune recensioni leggo che:
1) è troppo troppo facile
2) mille infortunati
3) problemi di ricezione della tattica (attaccanti che davanti alla porta la passano)

Per cui, aspetto un mesetto e le prime patch e poi decido...


----------



## vota DC (8 Novembre 2014)

Mah l'EA Games dopo l'indecente C&C 4 Tiberian Twilight non ha più osato fare degli strategici (pur avendo fatto validissimi titoli per il genere come Battaglia per la Terra di Mezzo e C&C Generals), e poi ha vinto il premio peggiore compagnia per due anni di seguito, pensavo che questi qua invece avendo una reputazione migliore dopo il 14 non avrebbero osato più presentarsi. Il problema del 14 se non sbaglio era mercato assurdo che spara supercifre pure per gli scarsi in scadenza e script nascosti nel match engine che garantivano gol ogni calcio d'angolo, facevano dormire i difensori, gli attaccanti con palla al piede che marciavano dentro la porta senza cercare di tirarla e i risultati tennistici. Se son tornati i vecchi problemi e c'è pure quello degli infortuni che l'anno prima non c'era vuol dire che i programmatori non giocano mai con il loro stesso gioco prima di venderlo.


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2014)

Io smisi di prenderlo fondamentalmente quando mi sono reso conto che pagare 50 euro per un gioco pieno zeppo di difetti che se gira male dopo mesi e mesi manco sono stati corretti non valeva la pena. E poi il loro unico vanto era il combattere la pirateria, invece di garantire un prodotto come si deve.


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Novembre 2014)

sono fermo al 2012,gran gioco ma credo di saltare anche questa edizione.


----------



## Ale (9 Novembre 2014)

lo comprerò dallo store di torrent, come sempre.


----------



## Miro (9 Novembre 2014)

Io ho provato il 2014 e ne sono rimasto delusissimo...rimango fedele al 2012 che è oggettivamente il miglior FM mai creato.


----------



## Love (9 Novembre 2014)

io gioco a quello del 2001/2002 aggiornato...una vera e propria droga per me..


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Novembre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io ho provato il 2014 e ne sono rimasto delusissimo...rimango fedele al 2012 che è oggettivamente il miglior FM mai creato.


concordo,credo che il 2012 sia tra i migliori FM.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2014)

Dopo averlo provato per un bel po' posso affermare che è nettamente superiore a quello dello scorso anno, con qualche aggiustamento può venire fuori uno dei migliori FM degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Novembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dopo averlo provato per un bel po' posso affermare che è nettamente superiore a quello dello scorso anno, con qualche aggiustamento può venire fuori uno dei migliori FM degli ultimi anni.



lo prenderò a breve su Allkeyshop (si trova già a 14€ con region Russia, ma smanettando con l'ip si scarica e poi si cambia lingua). Son contento sia venuto fuori un gran gioco  ancora una volta l'obiettivo prioritario sarà riportare il Milan in vetta al mondo! Poi mi divertirò a rendere top qualche squadretta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> lo prenderò a breve, mi fa piacere sapere sia venuto fuori un gran gioco  ancora una volta l'obiettivo prioritario sarà riportare il Milan in vetta al mondo! Poi mi divertirò a rendere top qualche squadretta.



Sono partito proprio col Milan, come sempre ogni anno come prima partita. Non è per nulla facile, tra esuberi che non vogliono andare via e si ciucciano un sacco di soldi e budget mercato prossimo allo zero.


----------



## Gas (11 Novembre 2014)

Ho preso FM 2015 in anteprima quindi ho giocato anche durante tutta la fase di beta, purtroppo devo ammettere che tuttora FM 2012 è decisamente più godibile.

Nella beta di FM15 giocavo in serie C e le partite erano disastrose, sempre con risultati tennistici.
Nella versione definitiva le partite sono decisamente migliorate.
La gestione delle tattiche e degli allemanenti risulta superficiale ed approssimativa inoltre il gioco lascia una strana sensazione di non infulire davvero all'andamento della partita. Ad esempio ho provato a giocare con la mia prima punta impostata come punta rapace (ora la chiamano in un'altro modo ma non ricordo) con il compito di attaccare, poi come attaccante completo con compito di supporto, infine come falso 9 ma le dinamiche della partita mi sembravano sempre uguali, non notavo grandi differenza.
Ho provato anche a fare due varianti della stessa tattica, in una giocavo con atteggiamento standard e nell'altra con contropiede impostando i giocatori con passaggi diretti... niente, guardando la partita non si notano differenze reali fra una tattica e l'altra... boh

La cosa che più mi ha infastidito comunque è la schermata di selezione della squadra da mandare in campo, è pazzesco ma sul mio PC non si vede il ruolo dei giocatori ! Cioè io dovrei scegliere chi schieriare ma non so manco se sono portieri o attaccanti, alla fine smanettando con la visualizzazione sono riuscito a far comparire quel campo ma me ne sono spariti alti che invece avevo impostato, in pratica non riesco davvero a far apparire tutti i campi di cui necessito per fare le mie scelte (e che in F12 erano mostrati)

Al momento non sono soddisfatto, magari meglio di FM14 ma per ora una spanna sotto a FM12.
Non mi sentirei di consigliarlo a nessuno che abbia già FM 12 installato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Novembre 2014)

io l'ho comprato e il mio ultimo fm è stato il 12 che era davvero spettacolare. Le differenze sono davvero tante,ci capisco davvero poco  però non ci ho ancora giocato assiduamente. Prima voglio sistemare tutte le faccine,stemmi,maglie,nofake ecc.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (11 Novembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho preso FM 2015 in anteprima quindi ho giocato anche durante tutta la fase di beta, purtroppo devo ammettere che tuttora FM 2012 è decisamente più godibile.
> 
> Nella beta di FM15 giocavo in serie C e le partite erano disastrose, sempre con risultati tennistici.
> Nella versione definitiva le partite sono decisamente migliorate.
> ...


Una precisazione, se hai provato i vari tipi di tattiche con una squadra di serie C è normalissima una cosa del genere. I preparatori tattici e il livello di strutture sono basilari e ci mettono tanto a imparare.
Concordo anche io che FM12 è finora il migliore, domani acquisterò il 14 e vi dirò.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2014)

Magari avessi tempo per dedicarmici...adoro i gestionali...


----------



## Jaqen (20 Novembre 2014)

È uscita la versione iOS android ma costa troppi soldi...10€ praticamente per un app..


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Novembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È uscita la versione iOS android ma costa troppi soldi...10€ praticamente per un app..



La versione handled non vale la pena prenderla ora, magari durante il periodo natalizio faranno qualche bella offerta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Novembre 2014)

No va beh, prendo gli schiaffi dal Guangzou in amichevole....

Non pensavo di fare così schifo.


----------



## vota DC (26 Novembre 2014)

Con il Barca le prendi pure dal Pro Patria nelle prime partite se la tattica non è assimilata.

Comunque se avete il gioco c'è il DLC con l'Humble Bundle della Sega.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Dicembre 2014)

La prima stagione con il Milan, mi dimostra come Fm sia poco realistico  Torres a 2 partite dalla fine della stagione mi ha segnato 34 gol


----------



## Hammer (11 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La prima stagione con il Milan, mi dimostra come Fm sia poco realistico  Torres a 2 partite dalla fine della stagione mi ha segnato 34 gol



Volevi dire 3-4 gol


----------



## Gas (12 Dicembre 2014)

Rieccomi.

Devo dire che la versione finale, e con tutte le patch disponibili, è decisamente migliore della ingiocabile beta.

Tuttora sono perplesso, se da un lato lo sto abbastanza apprezzando dall'altro qualcosa non mi convince.
Non capisco ancora se è un buon simulatore oppure pessimo.
Io storicamente gioco con il 4-1-2-2-1.

Niente, la squadra non ingrana per nulla e dopo la prima stagione così così durante la quale i giocatori hanno assimilato completamente la tattica, inizio la seconda stagione in modo disastroso.
Ero davvero vicino al licenziamento e tanto per cazzeggiare mi scarico una formazione da internet "success guarantee" mah.. vediamo.
Sorpresa, scopro che questa tattica dispone i giocatori in campo esattamente come la mia formazione storica, inoltre anche in questa i due attaccanti esterni hanno ruolo appunto di attaccanti esterni come nella mia.
La vera differenza sta che i 3 centrocampisti SONO TUTTI REGISTI.

Morale della favola ? Vittorie a ripetizione e promozione !!!
L'anno dopo in serie B l'aspettativa era lottare con le unghie per la salvezza mentre sono arrivato tranquillissimo a metà classifica.

Ora la domanda è: si tratta di un buon simulatore che con la stessa disposizione ma impatrendo gli ordini giusti si può creare un'ottima tattica oppure è un pessimo simulatore perché mettere 3 registi nel calcio vero ha poco senso ed il gioco interpreta male le nostre istruzioni ?
Io non conosco la risposta ancora.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Volevi dire 3-4 gol



Io ci metterei la firma anche su 3-4 gol.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Dicembre 2014)

io sono alla quinta giornata di campionato e tra amichevoli e campionato ho slo una partita pareggiata e tutte vinte con il Milan, De Sciglio si è spaccato per 3 mesi e quindi ho preso Ivan Obradovic: una bomba, media voto di 8,3..incredibile giovane di talento. C'è da dire che mi sono sbattuto proprio per la tattica dopo 2 anni che non giocavo ad FM, 4-3-3 e via


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Dicembre 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *Con il Barca le prendi pure dal Pro Patria nelle prime partite se la tattica non è assimilata.*
> 
> Comunque se avete il gioco c'è il DLC con l'Humble Bundle della Sega.



Quindi che devo fare ? Sono disperato, non sono più capace a giocare


----------



## vota DC (14 Dicembre 2014)

Devi prendere botte finché non si assimila la tattica, poi da quello che leggo in giro in questo capitolo certe tattiche sono inefficaci a prescindere mentre funzionano benissimo assurdità tipo giocare con tre registi.


----------



## Tic (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ho preso il Milan e gioco con il 4-2-3-1, in Estate pur di togliermi ingaggi pesanti ho svenduto Mexes,Essien,Zaccardo e Bonera, ho preso Dybala e Balanta (che per qualche strano motivo mi arrivano solo l'anno prossimo), Fierro e Young in prestito.
Devo dire che è molto realistico dato che ho quasi sempre 3-4 giocatori in infermeria  Ho promosso qualche giocatore della primavera tipo Trentino,Mastour e Modic per sopperire alle mancanze
Dopo 12 giornate sono 3° a pari punti con il Napoli, in trasferta faccio fatica, ho pareggiato con Sassuolo e Chievo e perso con Roma e Cagliari


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Dicembre 2014)

Scudetto al primo anno col Milan 

Torres capocannoniere con 29 gol. Elsha giocatore dell'anno.


----------



## O Animal (14 Dicembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Scudetto al primo anno col Milan
> 
> Torres capocannoniere con 29 gol. Elsha giocatore dell'anno.



Potrebbe diventare un teorema per spiegare la totale distinzione tra il mondo virtuale e quello reale...


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Scudetto al primo anno col Milan
> 
> Torres capocannoniere con 29 gol. Elsha giocatore dell'anno.



Va bé avrai rubato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Va bé avrai rubato



tutta invidia 

questo il mercato al primo anno,al quale vanno aggiunti Sergi Roberto e Shaqiri(con diritto di riscatto a 18 milioni) in prestito,Willems del psv a 10 milioni(in 4 anni di rate) e Berbatov a 1 milione a gennaio(8 gol in 12 presenze  )








per non parlare di aver preso quel volpone di Corvino come DS


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Dicembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> tutta invidia
> 
> questo il mercato al primo anno,al quale vanno aggiunti Sergi Roberto e Shaqiri(con diritto di riscatto a 18 milioni) in prestito,Willems del psv a 10 milioni(in 4 anni di rate) e Berbatov a 1 milione a gennaio(8 gol in 12 presenze  )
> 
> ...



Maledetto Anderlect!!! A me per Tielemans non scendevano sotto i 20M...... Ma pure Suso mi chiedevano cifre spropositate, l'ho preso in prestito ma a gennaio l'ho rimandato indietro perchè non mi piaceva. Ho preso Campbell che ha reso molto di più


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Maledetto Anderlect!!! A me per Tielemans non scendevano sotto i 20M...... Ma pure Suso mi chiedevano cifre spropositate, l'ho preso in prestito ma a gennaio l'ho rimandato indietro perchè non mi piaceva. Ho preso Campbell che ha reso molto di più



anche a me per Suso chiedevano 15-20 mln. Ma mi son reso conto che il contratto era sbagliato,perchè lo aveva fino al 2019. Così ho modificato il database e l'ho messo in scadenza come nella realtà.
A me Suso sta giocando benissimo,ha tolto il posto a Honda per rendimento che si è svegliato solo nel finale di stagione. Fa certi filtranti fuori di testa proprio.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Dicembre 2014)

42 tiri, 5 pali..... vinco 1-0  fortuna che ho passato il turno uguale ahahah che rabbia quando il gioco decide di non farti segnare


----------



## Tic (11 Maggio 2015)

Prima carriere senza Milan vanno malissimo, al secondo anno hanno chiamato Mazzari 3-5-2 comprato Zaza che diventerà capocannoniere, peccato siano arrivati settimi, poi vabbè Cagliari che vince il campionato e Roma finalista di Champions League


----------



## mistergao (12 Maggio 2015)

Leggendo tutti i vostri commenti mi sono convinto che ho fatto bene a non spendere 50 € per comprarlo.
L'ultimo titolo veramente buono per me è quello del 2012, poi è cominciata la decadenza. Il titolo di quest'anno sembra davvero pieno di troppi bug, roba che i programmatori sarebbero da mettere al muro.
Peccato, speriamo che un domani tornino a farlo bello come in passato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Maggio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Prima carriere senza Milan vanno malissimo, al secondo anno hanno chiamato Mazzari 3-5-2 comprato Zaza che diventerà capocannoniere, peccato siano arrivati settimi, poi vabbè Cagliari che vince il campionato e Roma finalista di Champions League



Mah pure da me il Cagliari è primo, nei vecchi FM c'era qualche squadra che primeggiava per i primi mesi (ma tipo Napoli, Lazio, Fiorentina, non Cagliari..), poi la Juve o l'Inter prendevano il sopravvento. Qua invece è proprio destinato a vincere!!

Per non parlare del Torino che ti apre 3-0 a San Siro.. Ho capito che nella realtà facciamo pena, ma non sono Inzaghi 

Forse ha ancora senso se si vuole partire da una squadra di lega pro


----------



## ralf (12 Maggio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Leggendo tutti i vostri commenti mi sono convinto che ho fatto bene a non spendere 50 € per comprarlo.
> L'ultimo titolo veramente buono per me è quello del 2012, poi è cominciata la decadenza. Il titolo di quest'anno sembra davvero pieno di troppi bug, roba che i programmatori sarebbero da mettere al muro.
> Peccato, speriamo che un domani tornino a farlo bello come in passato.



In giro puoi trovare la key a meno,ora alcuni siti lo danno a 20 euro


----------



## ralf (12 Maggio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Prima carriere senza Milan vanno malissimo, al secondo anno hanno chiamato Mazzari 3-5-2 comprato Zaza che diventerà capocannoniere, peccato siano arrivati settimi, poi vabbè Cagliari che vince il campionato e Roma finalista di Champions League



Prova la tattica di ChristianEriksen - Beautiful play,credo sia la migliore in giro


----------



## Tic (12 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Prova la tattica di ChristianEriksen - Beautiful play,credo sia la migliore in giro



Non ero io a guidare il Milan comunque ora hanno preso un allenatore dal Getafe
Comunque per me la migliore è la GoalaLot, 4-2-3-1 a cui ho apportato qualche modifica
Doppia promozione dalla C/C alla Serie B con record di punti


----------



## mistergao (13 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> In giro puoi trovare la key a meno,ora alcuni siti lo danno a 20 euro



Ma sai, il discorso non è spendere 20 o 50 euro, ma avere in mano un gioco valido (e per anni Football Manager lo è stato) o un gioco, come quello del 2014, che lasciava a desiderare. E da quanto ho letto (qui e altrove) il gioco 2015 non è il top.


----------

